# Pain Managment - Hip/Trochanteric Injection



## hgolfos (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a physician who is injecting the left hip joint and the greater trochanteric bursa, also on the left.  These injections are clearly in the same area; however, the doctor very specifically describes two separate injections.  My manager and I have discussed this at length and are leaning toward billing 20610 for the first injection and 20610-51 for the second.  We have many pain clients and have never seen any of them do this before so any experienced input on this scenario would be greatly appreciated!  

Thanks,
Heather


----------

